# good materials for escrima stick?



## wushuguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just wondering what materials everyone has tried for escrima stick, instead of rattan?
perhaps some synthetic material works as good or lasts longer? The only synthetic materials I can think of are acrylic or abs plastic (other wise metals) but I don't know how they would stand up to practice.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 25, 2009)

You can use various synthetics like delrin or nylon, but they will chew up classmates sticks faster and won't absorb vibration the way rattan does.  I use one-inch nylon for power training and I haven't been able to break those in several years of smacking tires.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 26, 2009)

I went to Lowe's and bought ten feet of electrical pvd (gray, not white) and cut it into sections.  Ten feet is about $2.  They hold up well for my students and cost close to nothing.

Cold Steel makes some that are polypropyline.
http://www.coldsteel.com/escrimastick.html
I have never used them though, so I don't know if they are any good.

I prefer my rattan sticks from KWON though.

AoG


----------

